# Metal Milk and finishing stands



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a metal milk stand, I have a wooden one that I built but I'm not thrilled with it. It's too hard to move around because I made it to work for the boers as well.Im going to be selling my two big boys soon. I have Nigerian Dwarfs if that makes a difference in sizing. I don't want PVC, though I looked at them too.
Does anyone know where to find a good one at a reasonable price?
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your best bet may be to look on Craigslist.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm not sure if this would be a viable option for you, but there is a metal fabricator-based in Northern Wisconsin-but travels all over to goat shows. He makes some really nice quality stuff, I have a hay feeder from him and I love it, I'm looking to possibly get a milk stand from him in the future. They are on the pricier side, but super nice and they fold up too. Check out John's Fabrication and Repair on Facebook.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't do Facebook but thank you for the idea. I have a friend who welds maybe he can come up with something. 

Are there any livestock supplies that sell them? Anyone....


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the folding one from Premier 1. I don't actually have the milk stanchion attachment (I have the fitting stand attachment since I use it to shear sheep and clip the goats) but it works well. I do have the ramp though, which cost extra, because it is a tall stand and I have little Nigerians and Shetlands! You'd probably need a stool or chair to sit on to milk comfortably. Price was decent though and I like the available accessories (ramp, side rails, etc.) and the fact that it folds down for storage or travel.

Here it is with a grumpy sheep on it. (About the same size as a Nigerian but 3x fluffier.) I think the stanchion headpiece is an extra $80.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Calistar said:


> I have the folding one from Premier 1. I don't actually have the milk stanchion attachment (I have the fitting stand attachment since I use it to shear sheep and clip the goats) but it works well. I do have the ramp though, which cost extra, because it is a tall stand and I have little Nigerians and Shetlands! You'd probably need a stool or chair to sit on to milk comfortably. Price was decent though and I like the available accessories (ramp, side rails, etc.) and the fact that it folds down for storage or travel.
> 
> Here it is with a grumpy sheep on it. (About the same size as a Nigerian but 3x fluffier.) I think the stanchion headpiece is an extra $80.
> 
> View attachment 164963


That's what I was looking for ...perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=DA29AD59-E97F-470B-85A0-A238BE334467
I have one exactly like this, but it wasnt that much money! I got mine from valley vet supply, for about $120 off!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, there is no way that thing is 90 lbs. When i take the head thing off it is maybe 20 lbs tops... The head thing is probably 10 ish pounds... IDK why they're charging for 90lb shipping

EDIT: and that little pin that comes with it to lock the headstand, is SUPER tough to undo, so I took some bailing twine and a big bolt that fit in the holes, and tied it to the side... MUCH easier now


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I saw that one when I was shopping around for mine. I think the reason I didn't get it was because of the height. I saw one like it at the fair and it looked pretty high for an unwilling Nigerian to jump up onto. But from your username, I can only assume that you raise Nigerians, so it must not be too high after all


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Nigerian dwarf goat
Thanks for the link! It's perfect as well! I'll be on the look out for coupons or free shipping or something to bring the cost down.
It's near Kidding times one of them will have to go on sale sooner or later


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Calistar said:


> I saw that one when I was shopping around for mine. I think the reason I didn't get it was because of the height. I saw one like it at the fair and it looked pretty high for an unwilling Nigerian to jump up onto. But from your username, I can only assume that you raise Nigerians, so it must not be too high after all


Nope, it is only about 2 1/2 feet high! The babies can even jump on it when they're playing around!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I got a very nice aluminum fold up stand from high country aluminum. Stand was $398 - side rails $75. You can get a ramp for $100. Very lightweight- I set mine up by myself in under 10 minutes.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@goatblessings Thank you I'll check them out too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=DA29AD59-E97F-470B-85A0-A238BE334467
> I have one exactly like this, but it wasnt that much money! I got mine from valley vet supply, for about $120 off!


That's what I have too, I take that stand to shows. It's a good stand! I got mine used from FB market place. It was only a year old and lightly used. Got it at a steal! It's easy to lift and folds down nicely.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Did you find the stand you were looking for? If not your welding friend should be able to build you one for a reasonable price. I weld and built my own. I have 2 now and we use them daily. So easy to trim feet, give shots, boluses, and what ever if you need to be able to hold and control your goats. We love ours. Square tubing, expanded metal flooring. I can send you a photo if you would like to see ours. Have a great day.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Did you find the stand you were looking for? If not your welding friend should be able to build you one for a reasonable price. I weld and built my own. I have 2 now and we use them daily. So easy to trim feet, give shots, boluses, and what ever if you need to be able to hold and control your goats. We love ours. Square tubing, expanded metal flooring. I can send you a photo if you would like to see ours. Have a great day.


PM sent thanks!


----------

